# WANTED - R35 2014 to 2016 - Genuine Cash Buyer



## SheffieldLad (Nov 24, 2019)

Hey guys (and girls)

I'm currently in the market for an R35 from 2014 onwards.

I've always been JAP and currently have an Evo X in Pearl / Evo 6 in black but an R35 is an itch that I just have to scratch!

I've been given a lump sum off Daddy for Xmas so the funds are available immediately for the right car.

I'm open for either a standard or tuned car - but not looking to pay too OTT for a specialist car.

Let me know what you have available, the price and your location.

Cheers
Naz


----------



## SheffieldLad (Nov 24, 2019)

Oh and contact details:

Tel/message: 07965 501 799
Email: [email protected]


----------

